# Coast King



## Bike boys

Hello,
I have a coast king lightweight. Serial number:274288343 trying to find the year. Would it be a 1974? Just double checking


----------



## rhenning

You would probably get an answer if you showed a picture.  Coast King was a hardware store chain so they didn't make the bikes.  I doubt the serial number means anything about the age of the bike.  Roger


----------



## partsguy

We'll need pics of the bike.


----------



## Bike boys

I am very familiar with coast to coast store cause I work at a coast to coast store bought out by do it best. Like to find old coast kings and show them to my boss  thank you


----------



## bulldog1935

except that Coast King bikes can range from Murray balloon-tire bikes to Huffy 10-speeds, so more description and, better, photos are needed to have a discussion


----------



## Bike boys

It's a 3 speed in the hub speed.. I'll have pictures for tonight thanks


----------



## rhenning

A 3 speed and that number could be a 1960s Raleigh built bike.  Again the picture would help decide that.  Roger


----------



## Bike boys

This is the picture what I'm after


----------



## Bike boys

I put that light on there. Found it at the landfill and they were gonna scrap it spent some money and it rides. I wouldn't recommend this one as a daily rider because I personally like ballooners. And I feel more comfortable on a schwinn. But it's a 3 speed hub with the pad brakes. that's all I know of... just thought it was a neat little one


----------



## GTs58

Check the rear hub for a date code. Looks 70's to me


----------



## bulldog1935

here's a thread with 3 Huffy Sportsman bikes posted.  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/vintage-huffy-sportsman.6034/
Two are dated.  Both of those have cottered cranks.
The third, unfortunately, is not dated, but it has an Ashtabula crank, as yours does.
I'm thinking if you want to find more about your bike, you should follow up on Huffy Sportsman searches.

Very likely Raleigh-built frame, but also likely the latter versions of these were built in Canada or USA.
I already visited Kurt Kaminer's page but couldn't fit your serial number into a Raleigh date range - maybe you'll have better luck:
http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_serials.html
maybe not built in Nottingham and has a Huffy s/n scheme instead of Raleigh.


----------



## Brutuskend

GTs58 said:


> Check the rear hub for a date code. Looks 70's to me



As Gt say's check your hub. If it's  a S/A it will have a date stamped into it. Two sets of digits, first set is month, second is year.


----------



## Brutuskend

After looking closer at your pic. the bike has Shimano parts, not S/A, so no date code. Looks to be fairly newish however.


----------



## juvela

-----

Yes, the trigger mechanism certainly appears Shimano in the photo.

The combination of a Shimano planetary with a one-piece chainset is suggestive of a Japanese origin.

Note that frame is lugged and has a bulge-formed head.  This latter likely a product of Nikko-Sankyo.

No guesses as to a specific manufacturer for the cycle.

To receive additional information from readers they would need to see more and better visuals...

For dating, this page explains Shimano date codes -

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm#shimano

-----


----------

